# FAQ : A lire avant de poster sur ce forum !



## DarKOrange (17 Septembre 2006)

Cette FAQ a été élaborée en collaboration avec Toumak 

*Depuis la sortie de Leopard, Bootcamp est intégré à OS X et n'est plus téléchargeable. La beta qui était disponible pour Tiger est expirée.*

*

Comme pour toute chose nouvelle, on lit attentivement le guide d'utilisation avant de se lancer !
Le guide d'utilisation de Bootcamp se trouve sur cette page.

Tout sujet dont la réponse figure dans la FAQ ci-dessous sera systématiquement supprimé.

Si vous ne trouvez pas la réponse dans la FAQ, utilisez l'outil de recherche*

*Les drivers pour Windows sont désormais sur le DVD de Léopard (lire la doc.)*


*Pour les utilitaires et patchs (clavier) c'est ici.

Antivirus gratuit : Avast


---- FAQ -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(En cours d'élaboration - commentaires bienvenus dans ce fil)

Questions :

*1. Ou télécharger Bootcamp, a qui est-il destiné ?
2. Mon disque est déjà partitionné, puis-je installer Windows avec Bootcamp ?
3. Puis-je avoir plusieurs partitions sur mon disque (multi-boot) ?
4. Bootcamp me demande de mettre à jour le programme interne de mon Mac ?
5. Mon Mac démarre directement sur Windows, comment booter sur OS X ?
6. Puis-je changer la taille de la partition de windows après son installation sans perdre mes données ?
7. Comment changer le nom de la partition de Windows ?
8. Comment faire pour voir la partition OS X sous Windows ?
9. Comment faire pour lire/écrire des données de la partition Windows ?
10. Comment faire la mise à jour de Bootcamp ? Suis-je obligé de re-graver un CD à chaque mise à jour ?
11. Est-il possible d'installer Windows sur un disque dur externe ? Sur n'importe quel disque interne ?
12. Comment désinstaller Windows ?
13. Comment utiliser l'installation Windows via Bootcamp avec Parallels ?  
14. Comment faire l'anti slash sous windows via parallels ?
15. Pourquoi les ventilateur ne se déclenchent pas sous windows par bootcamp ?
16. Où trouver les pilotes Windows pour MacPro ?
17. Je souhaite installer Vista sur mon Mac, où dois-je me rendre en premier lieu ? Quels sont les problèmes possibles ?
18. Comment faire un backup de la partition Windows ?
19. Pourquoi je n'ai que 2go de ram visible sous windows alors que j'en ai plus?
20. Puis-je installer Windows Vista avec Bootcamp ?
21. J'ai mis à jour le Firmware de mon Mac, mais impossible de lancer Bootcamp. Que puis-je faire?
22. OS X et Windows m'affichent l'heure avec une heure de différence que se passe-t-il?
23. J'ai utilisé Bootcamp Beta pour installer Windows, je souhaite le désinstaller mais Bootcamp refuse de se lancer.

------------------------------

*Réponses :*

* 1.* Depuis la sortie de Leopard, Bootcamp est intégré à OS X et n'est plus téléchargeable. La beta qui était disponible pour Tiger est expirée.
*
2.* Non, Bootcamp ne fonctionne que si le disque ne contient qu'une partition.
*
3. *Bootcamp se contente de créer une seconde partition pour en créer plusieurs (pour le multi-boot notamment) il faut s'aider du terminal : une procédure ici.
*
4.* Bootcamp ne fonctionnera que si vous avez effectué les* mises à jour suivantes :
*- iMac: EFI firmware update 1.1 *et* SMC firmware update 1.0​- MacBook Pro : EFI firmware update 1.2 *et* SMC firmware update 1.0 *seulement* *pour 17"*​- MacBook : EFI firmware update 1.0

- Mac Mini : firmware update 1.1 *et* SMC firmware update 1.0

- Mac Pro : EFI Firmware update 1.1

- CD de restauration du firmware d'usine v1.2 en cas de pépin

remarque : Si vous avez acheté votre Mac depuis la sortie de ces mises à jour elles sont théoriquement déjà installées..​*5. *Au démarrage, maintenez la touche "ALT" enfoncée pour choisir votre OS. A chaque redémarrage, votre Mac démarre sur XP par défaut, pour changer cela et mettre OS X par défaut*,* sous Windows allez dans "Panneau de Configuration", cliquez sur "Disque de démarrage" et choisissez votre partition Mac OS X. Sous OS X, rendez-vous dans les préférences système, partie système, onglet démarrage. Là, sélectionnez le dossier de Mac OS X et cliquez sur redémarrer.
*

6.* Vous pouvez passer par WinClone 1.5 (gratuit): http://www.twocanoes.com/winclone/. Fil où l'on en parle : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158166. N'oubliez pas, avant de faire toutes modifications de partition, sauvegarder tous vos documents importants qui se trouvent sur votre windows ou/et Mac OS. 

*7. *Pour changer le nom de la partition d'XP, il faut le faire sous Windows, dans le poste de travail, changer le nom du disque C:
*
8. *Si vous voulez voir la partition d'OS X sous XP, il faut acheter et installer un utilitaire du nom de MacDrive.

*9. *Sous OS X, si vous voulez échanger des données entre la parition d'OS X et celle d'XP, il faut que vous ayez formaté la partition d'XP en FAT32 lors de l'installation, sinon ce ne sera pas possible. Si la partition Windows est formatée en NTFS, seule la lecture est possible sous OS X.

*10.* Téléchargez la dernière version de Bootcamp, installez-là. Démarrez l'assistant Bootcamp et créez un nouveau CD de drivers. Retournez sous Windows et installez les nouveaux drivers.
Si vous en avez marre de graver des CD : Cliquez droit sur l'assistant Bootcamp, sélectionnez "Afficher le contenu du paquet", allez dans "contents/ressources", double-cliquez sur DiskImage.dmg et copiez le fichier "Install Macintosh drivers for Windows XP.exe". Coller ce fichier sur la partition Windows. De retour sous Windows double-cliquez sur ce fichier et les nouveaux pilotes s'installent.
Note de Toumak : Ati propose des drivers pour nos windows sous bootcamp. Voici l'adresse : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mac/bootcamp-xp.html. Il semblerait que les performances soient meilleurs. 

*11.* Non, à ce jour il n'est pas possible d'installer Windows sur un disque dur externe (USB ou Firewire). Oui il est possibler de l'installer sur n'importe quel disque interne.

*12.* Pour désinstaller Windows il suffit de lancer l'assistant Bootcamp sous OS X et de supprimer la partition Windows.

*13.* Utiliser l'installation Windows via Bootcamp : Les explications ici.

*14.* Faites la combinaison suivante : ctrl + alt+ !(ou 8 si vous préférez)

*15.* Si vous avez installé des drivers provenant d'une autre source qu'Apple, désinstallez-les. Et réinstallez les drivers donnés par bootcamp. Selon les retours, les ventilos ne fonctionnent qu'avec les drivers d'Apple.

* 16.* Pour les pilotes pour Mac pro, suivez ce fil.

* 17.* Pour les astuces et solutions liées à Vista installé sur des machines d'Apple suivez ce fil.

*18.* Pour faire un backup de votre partition Windows suivez ce tutoriel.

*19.* Bootcamp ne supporte (au niveau driver) que windows (XP ou Vista) en *version 32 bits*. Cette dernière est limitée à 2 go de ram sur les mac intel. Il existe une manipulation(*A vos risques et périls*) pour avoir plus de mémoire.
La version 64 bits repousse cette limite, mais elle n'est pas du tout supportée par bootcamp.
lien vers la manipulation de la version 32 bits : http://www.generation-3d.com/Gerer-4...e-!,ac8694.htm

*20.* Oui depuis la version 1.2 de Bootcamp il est possible d'installer Windwos Vista, des conseils dans ce fil.

*21*. Vous pouvez tenter la procédure de Poutchi qui se trouve ici. Soyez prudent et faites une sauvegarde de vos données avant de la tenter. 
[/u]
ps : Pas de "UP" inutile. Si personne ne répond c'est qu'il n'y a pas pour le moment de réponse. Ce genre de message sera supprimé sans avertissement.

*22*. Pour la différence d'heure entre OS X et Windows voir ce fil.

*23*. Comme précisé en début de FAQ, Bootcamp Beta est arrivé à expiration avec la sortie de Léopard. Apple autorise cependant l'utilisation de cette astuce pour désinstaller Windows : Retarder l'horloge de votre Mac à une date antérieure au 29 octobre 2007 et lancer Bootcamp. Toute utilisation de ce contournement dans un autre but que désinstaller Windows est bien entendu illégalle.


----------



## Philomo (24 Septembre 2006)

Point 2 : même avec la dernière version ?

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/

"Possibilité d'installer Windows XP sur n'importe quel disque interne."

Une partition est-elle considérée comme un autre disque interne ?


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2006)

Philomo a dit:


> Point 2 : même avec la dernière version ?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> ...


  réponse : NON
une partition n'est pas considérée comme un disque


----------



## fiat lux (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour
pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, ci dessous un tuto de 01net sur l'installation d'XP sur un Mactel.
Je le trouve plutôt bien fichu et assez clair :

http://www.01net.com/editorial/328554/utilitaire/installer-windows-xp-sur-un-mac-intel/


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

Pour info, l'utilitaire de disque propose de formater un HDD externe, avec un table de partition, pour Win a sonder 
Sinon, tu peux mettre aussi, que BootCamp, ne change pas MacOS ni Win, mais simplement, il inscrit un bout sur la partition EFI qui est en fin de disque, et qu'aussi, il n'est pas necessaire de reinstaller BootCamp si on reinstalle son systeme (et oui, la precedente fois, bootcamp avait deja mis a jour la partition EFI 
Pareil, Windows, OEM est installable sur un MacIntel, du point de vue technique, du point de vue legal, je sais plus trop, je crois que oui, d'apres les forums  et d'apres la FAQ de VPC7 :rateau:  (private joke )
Je crois que c'est tout ce que j'ai a faire remonter des forums


----------



## kertruc (8 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse :

Est-il possible d'installer Windows 2000 ?

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Novembre 2006)

parce que tu n'as pas lu, comme il est indiqué en gros en en gras au début de ce fil le 

Guide d'installation de Bootcamp : A LIRE AVANT DE POSER TOUTE QUESTION SUR CE FORUM


----------



## Toumak (8 Novembre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse :
> 
> Est-il possible d'installer Windows 2000 ?
> 
> Merci



apparemmet en faisant une bidouille avec le cd d'install de 2000 il y aurait moyen
jette un coup d'oeil sur ce post :: http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=1096


----------



## kertruc (8 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> parce que tu n'as pas lu, comme il est indiqu&#233; en gros en en gras au d&#233;but de ce fil le Guide d'installation de Bootcamp : A LIRE AVANT DE POSER TOUTE QUESTION SUR CE FORUM



Ben si je l'avais lu, mais s'il fallait faire confiance &#224; Apple pour les bidouilles... 





Toumak a dit:


> apparemmet en faisant une bidouille avec le cd d'install de 2000 il y aurait moyen
> jette un coup d'oeil sur ce post :: http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=1096



Merci, je regarde, mais sinon, je passe par Parallel Desktops


----------



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

question :suite &#224; une tentative d'installation de windows, je n'arrive plus &#224; retourner sous mac os X

R&#233;ponse possible :


> Votre installation de Xp ne va pas &#224; son terme. Cons&#233;quence : plus d'acc&#232;s &#224; OSx. La partition est en lecture seule, donc pas moyen de reformater le disque.
> 
> Solution :
> 
> ...


Fil source : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155093


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2006)

bon voilà
j'ai installé la nouvelle build de parallels et elle marche plutot bien
j'ai réussi sans aucun problème à utiliser ma partition bootcamp
c'est génial
la marche à suivre pour utiliser sa partition bootcamp avec parallels :

installer parallels (la dernière build)
booter sous xp (via bootcamp, pas parallels) et installer les parallels tools for bootcamp
rebooter sous osx et lancer parallels
file > new > custom(next) > windows /windows xp (next) > ram(next) > use bootcamp(next) ...

voilà
et quand parallels boot avec la partition bootcamp, il faut choisir "parallels configuration" 2 fois de suite

et la fonction cohérence est géniale, mais un scrennshot vaut mieux qu'un long discours

on voit que la partition bootcamp devient inaccessible sous osx (elle disparait) quand elle est utilisée par parallels 
on voit bien que c'est ma partition de bootcamp, 32go, ntfs et tous mes softs installés sont utilisables


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour se premier retour. et j'ai des questions &#224; ce sujet :
-as tu eut besoin de r&#233;activer windows?
-c'est facile de red&#233;marrer sous windows par bootcamp une fois que cette partition a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; par parallels? Y a t'il modification par rapport &#224; la proc&#233;dure classique de boot par bootcamp?
-Niveau rapidit&#233; des acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es, c'est bien, mieux ou au m&#234;me niveau que les autres vm?

voil&#224; c'est d&#233;j&#224; tout, mais je mettrais &#224; jour sans doute une faq(ou Darko) &#224; ce sujet.


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Merci pour se premier retour. et j'ai des questions &#224; ce sujet :
> -as tu eut besoin de r&#233;activer windows?
> -c'est facile de red&#233;marrer sous windows par bootcamp une fois que cette partition a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; par parallels? Y a t'il modification par rapport &#224; la proc&#233;dure classique de boot par bootcamp?
> -Niveau rapidit&#233; des acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es, c'est bien, mieux ou au m&#234;me niveau que les autres vm?
> ...



- euh ... non, il m'a demand&#233; nul part de r&#233;activer windows...bizarre
par contre j'ai eu du soucis avec l'activation de parallels (enfin c'est r&#233;solu)
- je n'ai pas encore reboot&#233; via bootcamp mais je le fais tout de suite et je modifie mon post
- alors, niveau rapidit&#233;, une fois que la vm est lanc&#233;e j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a un peu plus r&#233;actif,
par contre c'est assez lent &#224; l'ouverture et &#224; la fermeture (il trifouille des trucs avec la partition d'xp sous osx ... je sais pas trop ce qu'il fait)

donc pour une premi&#232;re beta avec cette fonctionnalit&#233; je dois dire que &#231;a marche plutot bien, je suis impatient de voir ce que va donner la prochaine version avec le support de la 3d

edit:
&#231;a y est, je viens de rebooter sous xp via bootcamp et rien &#224; signaler, tout roule parfaitement
juste une petite chose a chang&#233;e, lors du boot sous xp, on a le choix (comme via parallels  en utilisant la partition de bootcamp) entre une config normale d'xp et une config "sp&#233;ciale parallels"
choisir la normale via bootcamp et la "sp&#233;ciale parallels" via parallels


----------



## jeff34 (5 Décembre 2006)

Petite astuce sous Parallels en mode Coherence.

Vous avez pu constater qu'en mode coherence le bureau Windows n'est pas visible, ce qui es gênant, pour avoir accès aux éléments que vous posez sur le bureau (raccourcis, poubelle, et autres dossiers divers).

Pour rendre ce bureau visible : clique droit sur la barre des tâches, afficher le bureau et voilà vous avez votre bureau Windows.

Pour le faire disparaître à nouveau, clic droit sur la barre des tâches, afficher les fenêtres ouvertes et zou il redisparait.


----------



## SITRALE (25 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
J'ai acheté un MacPro la semaine dernière et je l'attend pour Mercredi ou jeudi j'éspères...
Bref je compte bien installer Windows dessu et je viens de lire cette FAQ...
Si j'ai bien compris je dois effectuer cette MAJ : *Mac Pro EFI Firmware Update 1.1*...mais sur le site d'Apple on peut voir que le download a été mis à disposition le 13/11/06, j'ai commandé mon MacPro le 16/12/06 : Est-on sur que je n'aurai pas à l'installer et que la MAJ sera déjas faite??
Merci..


----------



## Toumak (25 Décembre 2006)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai acheté un MacPro la semaine dernière et je l'attend pour Mercredi ou jeudi j'éspères...
> Bref je compte bien installer Windows dessu et je viens de lire cette FAQ...
> Si j'ai bien compris je dois effectuer cette MAJ : *Mac Pro EFI Firmware Update 1.1*...mais sur le site d'Apple on peut voir que le download a été mis à disposition le 13/11/06, j'ai commandé mon MacPro le 16/12/06 : Est-on sur que je n'aurai pas à l'installer et que la MAJ sera déjas faite??
> Merci..



Salut,
tout d'abord joyeux noël
ensuite pour ta question, tu n'as pas de question à te poser, logiquement il arrivera avec le dernier firmware, mais pour en être sur, il te suffira de le télécharger et d'essayer de l'installer
tu verras sa réponse
il te dira surement que la mise à jour a déjà été faite, dans le cas contraire, il te suffira de l'installer


----------



## Toumak (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

j'ai du nouveau sur l'impossibilité d'installer xp sur un disque externe
quelques personnes y sont arrivées
la bidouille n'est vraiment pas facile
mais si ça en intéresse quelques-un... je poste le lien 
ils ont réalisé l'opération sur un MacBook revA
voilà, si il y en a qui tenteront l'aventure, merci de poster vos impressions, ainsi que vos problèmes et questions :
ça se passe par là

@ DKO : 
si la méthode marche effectivement; ça serait bien de rajouter ça dans la FAQ


----------



## Toumak (6 Février 2007)

*Je vais détailler deux types de sauvegardes :*
* (A)* créer un backup de Windows XP sur une partition du disque interne du mac
* (B)* créer un backup sur un disque externe

* !!!Personne ne peut être tenu comme respondable si vous faites une erreur et que vous perdez vos données!!!
!!!Alors sauvez vos données importantes!!!
* 
* (A) *
* 1) Remarques : *
Tout d'abord le disque ne doit pas être déjà paritionné. Il faut une seule partition sur laquelle Mac OS X est installé.
Nous ne pouvons pas passer par bootcamp car dans ce cas-ci nous voulons réaliser un backup sur une partition du disque interne. Nous devons donc créer 3 partitions : 1 pour OS X, 1 pour le backup et 1 pour XP.
Nous allons donc utiliser le terminal (il se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires du dossier applications).

* 2) Repartitionnement : *
Logiquement, si votre disque dur n'est pas partitionné, OS X doit se trouver sur la partition identifiée comme disk0s2.
C'est cette partition que nous allons repartitionner.
Il faut maintenant taper dans le terminal quelque chose comme ça :
_sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 196G "Linux" backup 5G "MS-DOS FAT32" winxp 31G _
(on va vous demander votre mot de passe)
Ici je garde 196Go pour OS X, 5Go pour mon backup et 31Go pour XP.
Vous changerez les tailles des partitions selon la taille de votre disque dur et selon les tailles désirées de vos partitions.

* 3) Installation de Windows XP :*
Une fois cela fait, introduisez votre cd de Windows XP et redémarrer.
Au "BONG", maintenez la touche "C" enfoncée pour démarrer sur le cd.
Arrivé au choix de la partition, choisissez la partition C: (qui est logiquement la dernière)
et formattez-là en ntfs ou fat32 pour y installer XP.
Une fois le formattage et la copie de fichiers finis, le mac redémarre.
Là maintenez la touche alt enfoncée et choisissez la partition (pas le CD) appelée windows.
Là, terminez l'installation et finissez en installant les drivers.

* 4) Préparation de la partition "Backup" :*
Une fois fait, retournez sous OS X et ouvrez un terminal
et tapez-y : 
_sudo diskutil erasevolume "MS-DOS FAT32" backup disk0s3_ (suivi de votre mot de passe)
Ici on formatte la partition backup pour qu'elle soit lisible sous XP.
Redémarrez sous XP.

* 5) Création d'un cd bootable pour réaliser ou restaurer un backup :*
ce qu'il vous faut :
- un cd original d'XP (qui inclu le service pack 2)
- Bart PE Builder : http://www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=pebuilder3110a.exe
- DriveImage XML plugin : http://www.runtime.org/driveimage_xml.cab (click droit, télécharger)

Tout d'abord, il faut installez Bart PE Builder.
Ensuite, introduisez le cd d'XP et lancez PE Builder.
La première fois que vous le lancez, après avoir accepté la license, il vous demande si vous voulez chercher les fichiers d'installation de Windows.
Choisissez non.
Apparaît alors la fenêtre du programme.
Dans la partie source, indiquez-lui le disque d'installation de Windows XP.
Dans la partie sortie, laissez BartPE.
Comme format de sortie, choisissez de créer une image iso pour le graver par la suite.
En dessous, cliquez sur Plugins pour voir apparaître la fenêtre des plugins.
Cliquez sur ajouter et indiquez-lui le fichier driveimage_xml.cab (téléchargé plus haut).
Cliquez sur fermer.
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à compiler donc cliquez sur Compiler.
Vous allez voir qu'il copier plein de fichiers du cd de Windows XP
Une fois terminé, vérifiez bien qu'il n'a pas spécifié d'erreur. (moi j'en ai eu car il manquait 2 fichiers sur mon cd, mais j'ai su me débrouiller donc demandez-moi si vous avez un problème ici)
Si tout est ok, l'iso se trouve dans le dossier c:\pebuilder3110a\ (si vous n'avez pas changé la destination).
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à graver cette image iso, sous xp avec Nero par exemple ou sous OS X avec Toast (moi j'ai utilisé Toast).

* 6) Création du backup :*
Introduisez le cd que nous venons de créer et redémarrer le mac.
Au Bong, maintenez la touche "c" enfoncée.
Une fois que le cd aura été chargé, vous verrez un "go" à la place du "démarrer" tradtitionnel.
Cliquez sur go > programs > DriveImage XML
Sélectionnez Backup.
Sélectionnez alors la partition à backuper et l'endoit où placer le Backup (dans ce cas-ci, la partition backup qu'on a créée plus haut, appelée normalement D: ).
Voilà vous disposez maintenant d'un backup de votre parition XP.

* 7) Restaurer le backup :*
De nouveau, démarrez sur le cd que nous venons de créer (appelé BartPE).
Lancer DriveImage XML et choisissez restore.
Indiquez alors l'image du backup créé plus haut et l'endroit où la restaurer (le disque C: )
Voilà vous disposez maintenant d'un système tout propre sans avoir passé des heures à réinstallez xp et tous les pilotes !


* (B) il faut démarrer à partir du point 5) ci-dessus :*
Après avoir créer le cd, il faut booter dessus.
Ce qui change avec les points 6) et 7) ci dessus est juste l'emplacement du backup.
Bien sur, le disque externe où vous voulez placer le backup doit être formatté en Fat32 ou ntfs.


Voilà, j'espère que ça ne vous paraît pas trop compliqué.
Ca l'est pas vraiment, c'est juste long la première fois, pour réaliser le cd et le backup.
Mais une fois réalisés, c'est très pratique.
Bien sur, vous pouvez aussi intégrer d'autres plugins à votre cd, il en existe beaucoup d'autres.

*Bien sur, on ne le répetera jamais assez, FAITES UNE SAUVEGARDE DE VOS DONNEES CAR ON EST JAMAIS A L'ABRI !!!*

:: liens utiles::
http://www.runtime.org/dixml.htm
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/

Toumak


----------



## Trungpa2 (11 Avril 2007)

Salut 

J'ai suivi l'aide de Toumak et cela m'a bien aidé pour créer un double boot Windows Xp SP2 et MAC OS 10.4.6 sur mon MacBook..merci  Toumak    


Mais aprés avoir créé trois partitions 1 mac os étendu (journalisé) et 2 en FAT32, j'y ai installé sur la derniére XP, en convertissant le systeme de fichiers en NTFS et jusqu'ici tout va bien...sauf que j'aimerais que la partition restante soit aussi accessible depuis windows  et c'est ici la source de tout mes soucis :mouais: 

En effet, depuis windows elle ne s'affiche pas dans le poste de travail, un simple demarer -> executer-> diskmgmt.msc m'indique qu'elle existe mais sans lettre de lecteur (sans possibilité de la créer) et que, quoi qu'il en soit, elle reste une partition primaire...

Windows  peut il detecter deux partitions primaires à la fois si l'une n'est pas active ???
sinon peut on creer une partition étendu avec diskutil ???

J'ai lu quelque part qu'on pouvait installer Mac avec une table de type MBR sans GUID ni GPT quelqu'un a t il essayé ?


----------



## Toumak (12 Avril 2007)

Salut et Bienvenue sur MacG&#233; 

l'as-tu reformatt&#233;e via l'utiliaire de disque d'os x ?
tu dois la reformatter (via l'onglet effacer) en fat32


----------



## Trungpa2 (12 Avril 2007)

Je viens de comprendre j'ai effectué toutes les manips à l'aide de l'utilitaires disque et du terminal de Mac os X...:bebe: 
Comment formater un disque alors qu'il est déjas mounté et utilisé par le système ????....   :modo: 

  Les même opérations  ont beaucoup plus de succés en utilisant le CD d'install..

  Maintenant , XP et Mac fonctionnent impec et en plus j'ai une partition d'échange entre les deux...
 Me reste plus qu'à faire une image d'XP avec BART PE, j'ai déjas le CD bootable et c'est Kiki ki va pouvoir faire de belles images de ses beaux systèmes tous neufs...:king:
  Merci Toumak pour ton aide précieuse


----------



## Tarul (12 Avril 2007)

Trungpa2 a dit:


> Je viens de comprendre j'ai effectué toutes les manips à l'aide de l'utilitaires disque et du terminal de Mac os X...:bebe:
> Comment formater un disque alors qu'il est déjas mounté et utilisé par le système ????....   :modo:
> 
> Les même opérations  ont beaucoup plus de succés en utilisant le CD d'install..
> ...



tu peux lancer l'utilitaire de disque depuis ton dvd d'installation.


----------



## Toumak (12 Avril 2007)

Trungpa2 a dit:


> Merci Toumak pour ton aide précieuse



heureux de voir que mes posts sont utiles et rendent service


----------



## Trungpa2 (13 Avril 2007)

Depuis mon dernier message, j'ai refait une installation complète de Mac et Xp en suivant ton post à la lettre et de nouveau, je n'ai plus de partition partagée... :mouais: 

  Avant cela, j'avais fait un peu différemment, dés l'installation où j'ai partionné directement le DD en trois volumes:
  1 partition en Mac Os étendu(Journalisé)
  1 partition en Mac Os étendu
  1 partition en FAT 32

  Puis comme maintenant j'ai installé XP en NTFS, et à l'aide de l'utilitaire disque j'ai re-formaté le volume disk0s3 en FAT32

  je réitérerais bien ma bidouille précédente mais je me retrouverais à nouveau avec 2 partitions pour le EFI de 200 Mo chacune et 2 espaces non alloués de 128 Mo chacun...
  J'avoue être complètement perdu... ?   :casse: 

*Note: @Tarul *

  Ta question m'étonne et me fais douter de ce que j'appelles l'utilitaire disque..
  Tu sais ?, je suis un petit jeune dans l'univers d'Apple...Bref, si pour toi c'est ce que tu obtient à partir du Finder -> Applications -> utilitaires -> utilitaires de disque , alors oui je peux le lancer depuis le DVD  d'install... ma version CD, c'est la 10.4.6..


----------



## Tarul (13 Avril 2007)

Trungpa2 a dit:


> *Note: @Tarul *
> 
> Ta question m'étonne et me fais douter de ce que j'appelles l'utilitaire disque..
> Tu sais ?, je suis un petit jeune dans l'univers d'Apple...Bref, si pour toi c'est ce que tu obtient à partir du Finder -> Applications -> utilitaires -> utilitaires de disque , alors oui je peux le lancer depuis le DVD  d'install... ma version CD, c'est la 10.4.6..



si tu bootes sur ton DVD d'installation, au lieu d'installer mac os X, tu demandes les outils de diagnostique (je ne sais plus trop ou est l'option, mais en cherchant un peu tu la trouvera facilement) dont l'utilitaire de disque. Ainsi tu peux modifier tes partitions y compris celle de mac os X, puisqu'elle n'est pas encore "montée".


----------



## Trungpa2 (14 Avril 2007)

O.K Tarul..

 Nous parlions bien de la même chose..
 Utilises tu un double boot Xp/Mac ?


----------



## Trungpa2 (15 Avril 2007)

Toumak  j'aurais grand besoin de ton aide...   

J'ai donc refait mon installation en partant d'un DD entièrement formaté en Mac Os étendu (Journalisé). la table de partition et en GUID et sa taille 74,53Go
 Puis sous le terminal j'ai tapé la ligne de commande suivante:
sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 32G "Linux" PARTAGE 10,53G "MS-DOS FAT32" windows_XP 32G

Enfin j'installe Xp en NTFS et là tout va bien...
De retour sous le DVD install de Mac avec l'utilitaire j'efface le disk0s2 en FAT32 et celui-ci se monte sur Mac sans problème.. Mais pas moyen de le reconnaître sous Xp 

Un diskutil list me donne:

   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *74.5 GB  disk0
   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
   2:              Apple_HFS MAC OS X           32.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:   Microsoft Basic Data PARTAGE            10.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:   Microsoft Basic Data Windows XP         32.2 GB   disk0s4

Y a aussi 128 Mo d'espace non alloué (diskmgmt.msc)

Je suis maintenant pressé par le temps puisque ma p'tite femme attend après son Mac hybride, elle n'a plus de pc et je craints qu'elle ne sorte le manche à balai...:love:


----------



## Toumak (15 Avril 2007)

Trungpa2 a dit:


> Toumak  j'aurais grand besoin de ton aide...
> 
> J'ai donc refait mon installation en partant d'un DD entièrement formaté en Mac Os étendu (Journalisé). la table de partition et en GUID et sa taille 74,53Go
> Puis sous le terminal j'ai tapé la ligne de commande suivante:
> ...



essaie d'effacer ta partition partage via le terminal, je pense avoir fait comme ça :
sudo diskutil erasevolume "MS-DOS FAT32" disk0s3

logiquement tu devrais la voir sous xp


----------



## Trungpa2 (15 Avril 2007)

J'essayes mais voici ce que j'obtiens 

Completely erase an existing volume.  Ownership of the affected disk is required.
Format is the specific filesystem name you want to erase it as.  (HFS+, etc.)
You cannot erase a boot volume, nor can you change the format of any
volume on the boot disk.

J'm'en vais essayer avec le DVD d'installation..


----------



## Toumak (15 Avril 2007)

Trungpa2 a dit:


> J'essayes mais voici ce que j'obtiens
> 
> Completely erase an existing volume.  Ownership of the affected disk is required.
> Format is the specific filesystem name you want to erase it as.  (HFS+, etc.)
> ...



as-tu utilisé la commande sudo comme je l'ai mis ci-dessus ?


----------



## Trungpa2 (17 Avril 2007)

Ok mon problème est résolu, il me semble... puisque, maintenant j'ai de nouveau ma partition visible sous les deux systèmes... 

Mais, j'ai du refaire, comme précédemment, une installation complète en repartitionnant le disk directement avec les outils du DVD sans passer par le terminal.

Bizarrement j'y arrive en créant.
 Une partition Mac Os étendu (journalisé) disk0s2
 Une autre Mac os étendu disk0s3
 Une troisième en fat32 disk0s4

Et en effaçant le disk0s3 en FAT32 après installation de Win en NTFS...
Maintenant je me retrouve avec deux espaces non alloués de  128Mo, que je ne sais même pas à quoi ça sert  :rateau:  
Je présume qu'en faisant comme ça j'ai crée une partition étendue avec un lecteur logique, même si j'ai lu quelque part que s'était la manière de procédé d'une table MBR et non celle d'une GUID...  

Pour la commande sudo, oui...oui je l'ai fait même qu'il ma demandé le mot de passe administrateur.

Je posterais bien le résultat d'un dsikutil list je crois que ça peut être utile à quelqu'un, quen penses tu ?

Sinon, je cherche maintenant une solution pas trop prise de tête pour backuper Mac ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2007)

Excusez ma naïveté sur le sujet, mais que demande la mise à jour de Windows XP pour s'installer ?
Je m'explique : j'ai une vielle version de Windows 95 à la maison (officielle bien sur), elle doit donner droit à une mise à jour de XP.
Maintenant, est-ce la mise à jour de XP demande que W95 soit installé sur la machine (ce qui ne va pas être possible) ou demande-t-il simplement le numéro de série ou l'insertion du CD ROM de l'ancienne version ?


----------



## Tarul (18 Avril 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Excusez ma naïveté sur le sujet, mais que demande la mise à jour de Windows XP pour s'installer ?
> Je m'explique : j'ai une vielle version de Windows 95 à la maison (officielle bien sur), elle doit donner droit à une mise à jour de XP.
> Maintenant, est-ce la mise à jour de XP demande que W95 soit installé sur la machine (ce qui ne va pas être possible) ou demande-t-il simplement le numéro de série ou l'insertion du CD ROM de l'ancienne version ?




1°) on ne peut installer qu'une version complète ou oem de windows XP/vista sur un mactel.
2°) ton windows XP dépend de la licence de ton windows 95, si ce dernier est un oem, il est illégale d'utiliser sa licence sur une une nouvelle machine sauf permission spéciale indiqué dans la licence.

3°) XP t'aurait demandé une activation, c'est ancré dans le système.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2007)

Merci de ta réponse.
C'est très probablement une version OEM (livrée avec Virtual PC). Tant pis...


----------



## Toumak (19 Mai 2007)

Salut 

je viens de voir qu'ATI/AMD proposait depuis quelques jours des drivers cr&#233;&#233;s sp&#233;cialement pour les mac intel avec des cartes graphiques ATI (x1600/x1900)
&#231;a se passe par l&#224;
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mac/bootcamp-xp.html
apparemment les perf seraient meilleures 
je vais les installer dans un instant pour voir ce que &#231;a donne 

EDIT : Apr&#232;s installation et  quelques tests :

c'est de la bombe
compar&#233; aux drivers d'apple
A TELECHARGER ABSOLUMENT !!!
Supreme Commander est pass&#233; de presque fluide &#224; tr&#232;s fluide avec tout &#224; fond en 1440*900 sur mon coreduo
Je vous le recommande


----------



## Tarul (19 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut
> 
> je viens de voir qu'ATI/AMD proposait depuis quelques jours des drivers créés spécialement pour les mac intel avec des cartes graphiques ATI (x1600/x1900)
> ça se passe par là
> ...



Je t'aurais bien fait un coup de boule, mais le forum ne veut pas le vilain. 
Je met l'information sur le premier poste. Merci.


----------



## morphoas (24 Mai 2007)

j'ai une question que je ne vois pas figurer sur la FAQ

Mon disque est partitionner osx/xp et j'aimerais simplement réinstaller osx, sans chnager la partition, sans toucher à celle xp, juste repartir sur une install propre d'osx sur sa partiton déjà existante. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Mai 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> j'ai une question que je ne vois pas figurer sur la FAQ
> 
> Mon disque est partitionner osx/xp et j'aimerais simplement réinstaller osx, sans chnager la partition, sans toucher à celle xp, juste repartir sur une install propre d'osx sur sa partiton déjà existante. Est-ce possible ?



Oui tu introduis le DVD d'OS X et tu procèdes comme d'habitude.


----------



## morphoas (24 Mai 2007)

merci pour ta réponse rapide DarkOrange.  

Entre-temps j'ai voulu désinstallé une appli et tout le dossier "applications" a disparu

J'imagine qu'une ré-installation complète va s'imposer


----------



## absurdus (5 Juin 2007)

salut

dans quelle mesure bootcamp rend le systeme instable?
est il tout de suite instable à l'install ? 
ou est il instable si on essaye de modifier la structure du systeme d'exploitation ?
est ce que c'est windows qui est instable ou OS X ?

j'etait tout comptent de pouvoir mettre windows sur mac et de profiter des deux infrastructures ... et la j'entend dire que ça fragilise le systeme ...

j'utilise mac pour mon boulot : internet (secu), world, exel, photoshop, go live ....
et windows pour la musique : cubase et beaucoups de synth virtuels gratos qui ne jouent pas sur mac ... enfin du midi et de l'audio dans le même temps ...
et aussi auto sktech un soft pour faie des plans  types archi ....
bref que de la donnée importante !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

est ce que ça vaut le coups d'éssayer ?????????????????????????????????????????????



merci


----------



## Toumak (5 Juin 2007)

hum tu as du lire tous les posts &#224; l'envers  :rateau:   
bootcamp ne pose aucun probl&#232;me &#224; mac os x
si windows plantouille, c'est d&#251; &#224; windows
mais bootcamp n'alt&#232;rera en rien ton os x et toutes tes donn&#233;es   
j'esp&#232;re t'avoir rassur&#233;, tu peux foncer les yeux ferm&#233;s, c'est g&#233;nial


----------



## absurdus (12 Juin 2007)

merci pour l'info Toumak... je te raconte plus tard ...
peut être que je comprendrais mieux comment marche un forum...
j'y était étanche jusqu'à maintenant ...


----------



## absurdus (12 Juin 2007)

et PC Simulator quelqu'un connait ?????


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

absurdus a dit:


> et PC Simulator quelqu'un connait ?????



inconnu au bataillion


----------



## Sahri (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour !

Tout d'abord, je tenais à vous féliciter pour tout le travail fourni par les utilisateurs et les administrateurs de ce site, qui m'a permis, mainte fois de me tirer d'affaire.

Si je post aujourd'hui, c'est que je suis face à un probleme, dont je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse en parcourant les forums.

J'aimerais installer Wds XP donc sur mon Mac Book Pro 15'. J'ai dl Bootcamp, les MAJ etc, et j'ai commencé par installer sans probleme ce logiciel.
Seulement, j'ai partionné une base de 5Go seulement, ce qui me semblait assez peu.
J'ai donc supprimer cette partition pour recommencer la manoeuvre.
Seulement, quand je selectionne une partition de 32go, il me dit qu'il est impossible d'aller plus loin, quand certains fichier ne peuvent pas etre deplacer, et me conseille de restaurer une partition avec au prealable avoir fait une sauvegarde totale de mes données 

Je n'ai pas ce probleme quand je partionne seulement 5go, une petite idée? : )

Merci !


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 

Merci pour les compliments ça fait plaisir de temps en temps  

Tu as dû mal chercher. C'est un problème qui a été évoqué souvent ici, il s'agit d'un manque de place... Il faut plus de 32 Go. Ca peut aussi venir d'un problème de fragmentation, dans ce cas il faut faire comme le dit le message, sauvegarder, formatter les disque et réinstaller OS X.


----------



## Marmus (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour.

Je suis sur un MacBook core 2 duo, et j'aimerai bien y installé windows xp avec l'aide de bootcamp.

J'ai donc téléchargé la dernière version de bootcamp, vérifié le firmware, et lancé le programme : après avoir gravé le CD de drivers pour windows, voilà arrivé l'étape du partitionnement. Je choisi donc le nombre de giga pour la partition windows (25 en l'occurrence), et je lance le partionnement. Au bout de quelques secondes, ce message s'affiche : _La vérification à échoué. Ce disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Utilisez Utilitaire de disque pour réparer ce disque._

Je vais donc sur l'Utilitaire de disque, et je fais "Vérifier le disque", pour pouvoir ensuite le réparer.
Voilà ce que ça m'affiche : http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1012/capture2hh1.png
Et je ne peux pas réparer aprés ça.

Donc si quelqu'un à une solution, ça m'aiderait vraiment beaucoup


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2007)

Salut,

Démarre sur le DVD d'installation d'OS X et sers-toi de l'utilitaire de disque juste après le choix de la langue.


----------



## Marmus (10 Août 2007)

Je vais essayer &#231;a. Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2007)

Tu peux aussi faire une recherche sur le forum si &#231;a ne donne rien, c'est un probl&#232;me classique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, j'envisage de m'acheté un macbook alu. Mais j'aurais encore besoin de windows pour certaines tâches. L'installation de windows via bootcamp permet-elle de se servir de windows exactement de la même manière que si j'étais sur PC ? tous les logiciels que j'ai sur mon PC actuellement pourront être installé sur la partition windows de mon mac ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## rom73 (4 Janvier 2010)

DarKOrange a dit:


> 8. Comment faire pour voir la partition OS X sous Windows ?
> 
> 19. Pourquoi je n'ai que 2go de ram visible sous windows alors que j'en ai plus?
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

*8. Depuis OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard), dans lequel est intégré Bootcamp 3.0, il est possible de visualiser le disque dur du Mac, mais pas tous les fichiers**.

19. Sur les dernières machines Apple, les OS Windows (XP, Vista, 7) 64 bits sous Bootcamp sont supportés. Attention seulement à certains drivers qui peuvent ne pas etre compatibles. Pour ma part, je tourne sous Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits et tout fonctionne à merveille ! (iMac 21,5", Snow Leopard 10.6.2)
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2014)

Le premier message dit que la version 64 bits n'est pas supportée.
 Pourtant, j'ai bien Windows 8 64 bits d'installé sur mon iMac, en dualboot avec OS X... (Et donc partitionné via BootCamp)...


----------



## ci94 (24 Septembre 2014)

Marmus a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je suis sur un MacBook core 2 duo, et j'aimerai bien y installé windows xp avec l'aide de bootcamp.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je suis un peu dans le cas de Marmus.
Mon iMAC Intel avec SNOW Leopard de 2006 a rendu l'âme (écran irréparable) et je me suis vu "contraint" d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur, j'ai opté pour un nouvel iMAC qui m'a été livré avec OS 10.9.5. J'ai un CD d'installation de Windows XP et un autre FILEMAKER PRO version 7. Comment faire pour installer ces 2 logiciels ?
Merci. 
Salutations.
ci94


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2014)

ci94 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis un peu dans le cas de Marmus.
> Mon iMAC Intel avec SNOW Leopard de 2006 a rendu l'âme (écran irréparable) et je me suis vu "contraint" d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur, j'ai opté pour un nouvel iMAC qui m'a été livré avec OS 10.9.5. J'ai un CD d'installation de Windows XP et un autre FILEMAKER PRO version 7. Comment faire pour installer ces 2 logiciels ?
> Merci.
> ...



Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR ...et tu vas vite comprendre que ce n'est plus possible.

Et pour FileMaker... http://help.filemaker.com/app/answe...-operating-system-requirements---all-versions ...donc imposible maintenant.

Pour XP, le seul recours est de créer une machine virtuelle en utilisant des logiciels comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware.


----------



## ci94 (24 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR ...et tu vas vite comprendre que ce n'est plus possible.
> 
> Et pour FileMaker... http://help.filemaker.com/app/answe...-operating-system-requirements---all-versions ...donc imposible maintenant.
> 
> Pour XP, le seul recours est de créer une machine virtuelle en utilisant des logiciels comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware.



Bonjour Locke,
Merci pour votre réponse rapide et complète.
Je vais regarder ces 2 solutions.
Question complémentaire : Savez-vous s'il serait-il possible de raccorder le disque dur de mon précédent iMAC (OS 10.6.8) à l'écran de mon iMAC actuel (OS 10.9.5) de façon à pouvoir utiliser le filemaker 7 qui est dessus ?
merci.
Salutations.
ci94


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2014)

Tes questions sont hors cadre, a retenir à l'avenir.

Si ton ancien disque dur est dans un boitier externe USB, aucun problème, il te suffira de redémarrer en maintenant la touche Alt et de sélectionner Snow Leopard.


----------



## ci94 (24 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Tes questions sont hors cadre, a retenir à l'avenir.
> 
> Si ton ancien disque dur est dans un boitier externe USB, aucun problème, il te suffira de redémarrer en maintenant la touche Alt et de sélectionner Snow Leopard.



Locke,
Merci pour votre nouvelle réponse.
Pour le "hors cadre", cela veut-il dire que je ne suis pas sur le bon forum ?
Salutations.
ci94


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2014)

Le titre *FAQ : A lire avant de poster sur ce forum !* est quand même assez explicite, non ?

Ne refais pas d'autre message, si les réponses vont résoudre tes problèmes.


----------

